# Just Arrived: Minorva Crazy Jumping Hours



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Ever since I noticed these movements last September, I started looking for a crazy hours watch for the novelty of the movement. As seen in this link, it has a Sea-Gull ST6 (ST6891) automatic movement. It was very weird to set the time and see the hour hand *jump* to the correct number. My wife even thinks it is kinda cool. This ST6891 is a uni-directional winding movement and it is keeping pretty good time. After 12 hours it indicates the correct time (down to the minute  :grin: ).

I noticed that an eBay seller had some newer models in a few varieties. Multi-colored dials & black dials with mechanical open-hearts and automatic full dials.

The full dial appealed to me since I'm not really an open-heart guy. And I liked the way the 12,3,6, & 9 were in the correct positions. But I really wanted to get a display caseback to show off the movement. But after winning the watch, I emailed the seller and he told me the display back would not fit the automatics.

I have been putting in snipes for these for months now and I finally won one at a great price. What surprises me is how big it seems. It is only 32mm wide (37mm wide with crown) but a whopping 55mm lug to lug.

Here are some kitchen counter, quick & dirty, don't have time to break out the light box cause the kids are driving me crazy, slightly out of focus pictures.   



















cheers,

gigfy


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I like that, more the movement than the style of the watch, but I'd still happily have one in my collection.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

feenix said:


> I like that, more the movement than the style of the watch, but I'd still happily have one in my collection.


Me too. I like the movement first and foremost. But if you have ever seen any of these crazy jump hour watches you'll know the dials are not that appealing. This one is the absolute best looking one I've ever seen. 

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Some wrist shots ...

*
09:37*










*10:50*










cheers,

gigfy


----------

